# Rift Angebot - Jetzt zuschlagen?



## Paradize (14. August 2017)

Moin,

ich hatte vor einiger Zeit die Möglichkeit, die HTC Vive ein paar Momente lang auszuprobieren und war sofort Feuer und Flamme!  Jetzt hab ich gesehen das es die Oculus + Touch Controller für 450€ im Angebot gibt und ich überlege dort zuzuschlagen.

Mein Rechner ist zwar nicht mehr der aktuellste (GTX 970 + i5 6600K), aber ich plane sowieso demnächst aufzurüsten.

Meine Sorge wäre nur, dass ich die Brille anfangs relativ oft nutzen werde, das Ding aber im Laufe der Zeit nur in der Ecke liegt und dafür wäre mir das Geld zu schade.

Die meisten Spiele die ich bisher getestet habe, waren eher so Mini-Spiele oder Techdemos, was "richtiges" habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden.

Mich würde mal eure Meinung interessieren.


----------



## Cinnayum (14. August 2017)

Die Technik ist zwar schon gut ausgereift, aber vielleicht endet VR wie alle Hypes so schnell wieder in der Versenkung, wie es aufgetaucht war.

Das Angebot an VR-Spielen / Erlebnissen von den großen Publishern ist nach wie vor mager.
Such dir erst ein paar Titel aus und schau dort nach den Systemanforderungen.

Im Zweifelsfall bekommt man den Kram aber bestimmt noch recht gut los. Von daher wäre das Risiko nicht 450€, sondern 1/4 davon.


----------



## Paradize (14. August 2017)

Genauso sehe ich das auch. Ich weiß einfach nicht wohin sich das ganze Entwickeln wird. 450€ sind halt trotzdem ne Stange Geld. 

Da ich demnächst auf eine GTX 1080 umsteige mache ich mir da keine Sorgen, was zumindest die Hardware angeht. 

Nutzt ihr den VR regelmäßig, oder seht ihr das ganze eher als Gadget? 

Das einzige was mich etwas beruhigt ist der Wiederverkauf, der vermutlich kaum Verlust bringen wird.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. August 2017)

Die Entwicklung geht weiter und wenn die Nachfolger Modelle mit höherer Auflösung, kabellos, leichter usw. erscheinen, kräht nach der aktuellen Technik kein Hahn mehr. 
Trotzdem: Gibt bereits richtig gute Spiele (siehe hierzu im Forum -> virtuell Reality - Games 5 Stunden+ Empfehlungen) und Rennspiele, Weltraumspiele oder Multiplayer-Shooter können sehr lange fesseln. Zudem ist VR grandios und eine umwerfende Erfahrung, die per Flat Monitor nicht zu machen ist. 
Die aktuelle Generation ist keine Investition in die Zukunft (PC Hardware halt , Grafikkarte hat auch Verbrauchsdatum), aber eine der besten Erfahrungen, die ich mit PC und Spielen gemacht habe. VR geht erst los und erst auf dem Höhepunkt, wenn die Grafik 1:1 der Realität entspricht, der eigene virtuelle Avatar 1:1 deinem Körper ähnelt und es sich oft nicht mehr lohnt, aus dem Haus zu gehen. VR und AR ermöglichen Erfahrungen und Dinge, die kein anderes Medium auch nur ansatzweise zu ermöglichen oder vermittelten vermag.


----------



## HisN (14. August 2017)

Ich kaufe meine Hardware nach der Software.
Du hast keine VR Anwendungen? Warum kaufst Du Dir dann ne VR Brille?

Ausprobiert hast Du es schon.
Also entweder Du hast Anwendungen für die sich die Brille lohnt, oder Du lässt das mit der Brille.
Kaufen und dann schauen was es gibt ist umsonst.

Ich finde ja Elite Dangerous in VR geil, und man könnte da sicher auch Monate drinne verbringen, wenn es denn nicht so Pixelig wäre


----------



## H_Hamburg (14. August 2017)

Paradize schrieb:


> Mich würde mal eure Meinung interessieren.


Wussten Sie das man diese Brillen mieten kann, z.B. 14 Tage für ~70€?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. August 2017)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung geht weiter und wenn die Nachfolger Modelle mit höherer Auflösung, kabellos, leichter usw. erscheinen, kräht nach der aktuellen Technik kein Hahn mehr.


Ist das eine Vermutung, oder kennst Du Termine? Ich überlege auch massiv mir eine Oculus Rift zu kaufen. und finde 449,-€ zusammen mit den beiden Bedienelementen erträglich. Dann kommt halt kein neuer Bildschirm. Und mit X-Rebirth gibt es ein wunderbares Weltraumspiel, Elite läuft auch auf VR und von Star Citizen erwarte ich es...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. August 2017)

Gesicherte Informationen gibt es nicht. Aus verschiedenen Gründen. Brillen mit sehr viel höherer Auflösung würden auch sehr viel höhere Mindestanforderungen an die PC Hardware stellen. Für saubere Darstellung werden zur Zeit 90 Hz / 90 FPS veranschlagt. Eine 4k Brille mit 90 FPS zu befeuern, wäre eine große Herausforderung / Hürde. Zudem schmaler Grad zwischen Ankündigung neuer hochauflösender Brille und die dann eintretende Kaufzurückhaltung der Kunden gegenüber aktueller Technik.
Kann durchaus noch einige Zeit dauern, bis entsprechende Brillen erhältlich sind. Kann durchaus noch 1 bis x Jahre dauern. 
Der aktuelle Preis ist schon attraktiv, vor paar Monaten war mir VR das doppelte wert . Habe immer großen Spaß mit VR Multiplayer Shooter, VR Rennspielen und treibe aktuell den Doom3 VR Singleplayer voran. Letzteres bei jedem Start wieder beeindruckend,  wie sehr man in die Welt hineinversetzt wird. Es schockt immer wieder und um jede Ecke lauert der Schauer. Für  Herbst steht bereits Lone Echo, Dead Effect 2 VR sowie Fallot 3 VR, falls kompatibel, auf dem Einkaufszettel.


----------



## Paradize (15. August 2017)

Die aktuellen Spiele sehen schon interessant aus. Inbesondere reizen mich die Multiplayer Shooter, das sieht einfach zu krass aus.

Bin mal gespannt wie das mit dem Motion Sickness läuft. Als ich mit der Vive Achterbahn gefahren bin, war mir nach 10 Minuten etwas übel.

Das Angebot geht noch bis zum 02.09. Etwas Zeit zum überlegen habe ich noch.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist das eine Vermutung, oder kennst Du Termine? Ich überlege auch massiv mir eine Oculus Rift zu kaufen. und finde 449,-€ zusammen mit den beiden Bedienelementen erträglich. Dann kommt halt kein neuer Bildschirm. Und mit X-Rebirth gibt es ein wunderbares Weltraumspiel, Elite läuft auch auf VR und von Star Citizen erwarte ich es...



Oculus hat zumindest im Winter noch keinen Handlungsbedarf gesehen und es gab keine Leaks zu Nachfolgern, obwohl beispielsweise über PC-unabhängige Lösungen und Inside-Out-Tracking in der Entwicklung durchaus berichtet wurde. Ähnliches gilt für HTC: Informationen zu neuen Controllern liegen vor, aber nicht zu neuen Headsets. Dennoch lässt sich die Aussage "wenn verbesserte Nachfolger erscheinen, dann wird die erste Generation schnell in Vergessenheit geraten" durchaus unterschreiben. Nur wann ist "wenn"?


----------



## Paradize (16. August 2017)

Vor allem sollte man bedenken, dass wenn neue Headsets kommen sollten, die Preise vermutlich wieder bei über 800€ liegen werden, wodurch das ganze für mich und viele andere wieder komplett uninteressant wird. Wireless wäre nicht schlecht, allerdings wird das dem Preis auch nicht gut tun. 

Aktuell sollte lieber darüber nachgedacht werden, wie man die Dinger günstiger anbieten kann. 450€ halte ich für in Ordnung, 399€ wäre perfekt. Der Preis sollte sich halt in dem Bereich der Spielekonsolen ansiedeln, dann würden definitiv mehr Leute zuschlagen.

Aktuell sieht es wohl danach aus, als ob ich zuschlagen werde. Onward sieht einfach zu gut aus ...


----------



## Grendizer (17. August 2017)

Kann noch hinzufügen, dass man auch mit dieser Generation der Brillen "zukunftsicher" ist, da man ja zB mit Supersampling an der Auflösung schrauben kann. Da die GPUs ja immer stärker werden, kann man die Supersampling ja immer weiter aufdrehen. Ich persönlich besitze die Vive, und mir ist es so ergangen. Nachdem ich einen neuen PC gekauft habe, konnte ich in allen Spielen, das Supersampling in SteamVR auf 1.5x spielen. Habe noch nicht mehr versucht, da dies mir momentan reicht. 

TPCAST, welche die Vive wireless machen wird, hat die Genehmigungen (FCC) letzte Woche erhalten. In China kann man sie schon lange bestellen, jetzt steht dem europäischen Vertrieb eigentlich nichts mehr im Weg. Das wird ein Riesenschritt nach vorne. Tests und Reviews sind durchaus positiv mit kleinen Bemängelungen, die ich als "Early Adopter" gerne in Kauf nehme.

Zum Thema dauerhaftes Spielen, eher nicht. Es wird doch warm unter der Brille und Roomscale zocken ist dann auch noch anstrengend, da man steht und sich sehr viel bewegt. Bei Elite Dangerous konnte ich schon 2 Stunden zocken, aber musste die Brille mehrere Male abnehmen um eine Pause einzulegen. 

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir mal sagen, dass ich und auch ein Kollege, welcher auch ein Gamingnerd ist, von VR absolut begeistert sind und es auch leidenschaftlich promoten  ABER, auch wir spielen, nicht jeden Tag VR. Bei mir begrenzt sich das Zocken mit der Vive auf 3-4 im Monat...und das meistens nur für 1-2 Stunden, da man meiner Meinung nach länger nicht angenehm zocken kann (bedenke mit der Vive spiele ich meistens im Stehen und bewege mich auch relativ viel). 

Ich habe +40 "Spiele" in meiner Steam Bibliothek (Arizona Sunshine, Elite Dangerous, Superhot VR, Dead Effect2, Rick and Morty, House of the dying sun, Brookhaven Experiment,..) alles Spiele, wo ich enormen Spaß habe. Aber VR hat den Bildschirm noch nicht ersetzt. Es ist aber auch kein Gimmick. Es ist was es ist und zwar eine eigenständige Weise Spiele zu erleben. Aber was für eine. Nirgendwo sonst erlebt man solche Gefühle. Wenn du nicht innerlich tot bist, dann sind Angstzustände, welche du hast, wenn du nur mit einer Taschenlampe bewaffnet in einen dunklen Raum gehen musst, die Taschenlampe dann ausfällt und du im Schwarzen ein Zombie (Arizona Sunshine) knurren hörst (wollte da wirklich die Brille absetzen ), das Adrenalin, was du ausschüttest, wenn du von einem Roboter (Raw Data) überraschend angesprungen wirst, die  den inneren Kampf den du hast, wenn der Sensenmann dir befiehlt ein krankes Kind zu erlösen (Reaping Rewards),  das höchste der Gefühle. 

So stop...bin wieder zu viel Fanboy


----------



## N8Mensch2 (17. August 2017)

Grendizer schrieb:


> Kann noch hinzufügen, dass man auch mit dieser Generation der Brillen "zukunftsicher" ist, da man ja zB mit Supersampling an der Auflösung schrauben kann. Da die GPUs ja immer stärker werden, kann man die Supersampling ja immer weiter aufdrehen. Ich persönlich besitze die Vive, und mir ist es so ergangen. Nachdem ich einen neuen PC gekauft habe, konnte ich in allen Spielen, das Supersampling in SteamVR auf 1.5x spielen. Habe noch nicht mehr versucht, da dies mir momentan reicht.



Leider nein, mit SuperSampling lässt sich gar nix an der Auflösung schrauben. Die Auflösung bzw. die Detailinformationen der Grafik bleiben immer gleich. Lediglich die Kanten der Bildpunkte werden geglättet. Wenn eine Display Matrix aus 2.100.000 Bildpunkten besteht, ist das fix. Das z.B. aktuell sichtbare (wenn ich zugegebener Maße darauf konzentriere) Fliegengitter wird niemals verschwinden, egal wie viel SuperSampling drüber gezogen wird.


Grendizer schrieb:


> restlicher Beitrag


Stimmt . Ich bin von der aktuellen Generation ebenfalls begeistert  .
VR Gaming ist mit Monitor Flat Gaming nicht vergleichbar. Sehr sehr viel intensiver, wie in eine andere Welt gebeamt. Psychisch muss man sich schon einreden, nicht dort zu sein, sonst...man muss es selbst erleben .


----------



## Grendizer (17. August 2017)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Ne, mit SuperSampling lässt sich gar nix an der Auflösung schrauben. Die Auflösung bzw. die Detailinformationen der Grafik bleiben immer gleich. Lediglich die Kanten der Bildpunkte werden geglättet. Wenn eine Display Matrix aus 2.100.000 Bildpunkten besteht, ist das fix. Das z.B. aktuell sichtbare Fliegengitter wird niemals verschwinden, egal wieviel SuperSampling drüber gezogen wird.



Ok, danke für die Aufklärung, deshalb soll man Anti Aliasing also auschalten.

 Aber subjektiv hat sich aber irgendwas an der Qualität geändert. Das Gesamtbild sieht besser aus, Texte lassen sich besser lesen. Das Fliegengitter stört mich eigentlich nur bei Spielen wo man nicht viel machen muss, respektiv bloß zuschauen muss, aber sobald ich aktiv zocke, fällt es mir nicht auf.


----------



## Zypharium (17. August 2017)

Ich habe meine Rift zurückgeschickt. Ich war schon sehr betrübt, dass ich zu diesem Schritt gezwungen war. Das Einstiegsspiel, wo man Disketten in den veralteten PC schiebt und mit einem schwebenden Roboter kommuniziert, hat absolut keine motion sickness bei mir hervorgerufen. Als ich allerdings Lucky's Tale ausprobiert habe, wurde mir augenblicklich, bevor ich sogar im eigentlichen Spiel drinne war, übel. Diese Übelkeit war selbst am nächsten Tag nicht vollständig weg. Danach habe ich leider aufgegeben. Mein Primärziel war es ein Heimkino zu haben, aber das hat mich echt nicht überzeugt. Die Untertitel waren unscharf, der Fliegengittereffekt war außerdem sehr störend. Dann habe ich noch verschiedene, nicht für VR optimierte Spiele ausprobiert und das Handtuch endgültig geworfen.


----------



## Paradize (17. August 2017)

Ich habs mir jetzt bestellt.

Ich bin einfach zu neugierig, als das ich warten kann. Das Paket für 449€ scheint mir vernünftig.

Mal sehen ob ich das mit meiner Hardware vernünftig zocken kann und ob ich VR auf dauer ertrage, oder ob mir davon schlecht wird. Im schlimmsten Fall wird das Teil wieder zurückgeschickt und ich habe Geld gespart.


----------



## INU.ID (18. August 2017)

Zypharium schrieb:


> Mein Primärziel war es ein Heimkino zu haben, aber das hat mich echt nicht überzeugt. Die Untertitel waren unscharf, der Fliegengittereffekt war außerdem sehr störend.



Hierzu würde ich gerne etwas mehr hören. Ich überlege ebenfalls seit einiger Zeit mir so ne VR-Brille zu holen. Allerdings ebenfalls mit dem primären Verwendungszweck als Videobrille, also "normale" Filme und 3D-Filme. Die meisten anderen "normalen" Videobrillen die ich so finden konnte sind eher für FPV, also Drohnen-Flüge bei denen man mit der Brille in Echtzeit durch die Kamera der Drohne schaut. Entsprechend gering sind in der Regel die Auflösungen (meistens <800x600).

Wie sieht es diesbezüglich mit den aktuellen VR-Brillen - HTC Vive und Oculus Rift - aus? Kann man damit gut Filme anschauen? Oder kennt vielleicht jemand eine gute Videobrille ohne VR? ^^


----------



## Andregee (18. August 2017)

> Leider nein, mit SuperSampling lässt sich gar nix an der Auflösung schrauben. Die Auflösung bzw. die Detailinformationen der Grafik bleiben immer gleich. Lediglich die Kanten der Bildpunkte werden geglättet. Wenn eine Display Matrix aus 2.100.000 Bildpunkten besteht, ist das fix. Das z.B. aktuell sichtbare (wenn ich zugegebener Maße darauf konzentriere) Fliegengitter wird niemals verschwinden, egal wie viel SuperSampling drüber gezogen wird.



Das stimmt so nicht. Sicherlich ändert sich nichts an der Anzahl der Bildpunkte, aber die Detailwiedergabe und Schärfe  wird  bei feinen durch ein erhöhen der PPD dennoch erhöht, da dann pro ausgegebenen Pixel mehr Bildinformationen zur Verfügung stehen. Gut sichtbar ist das in Asssetto Corsa, wo man Schriften auf Schildern besser erkennen kann und  auch die Bäume und Sträucher sind klar schärfer und weniger matschig.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (18. August 2017)

Nur für den Filmgenuss bringt die Rift nichts. Die effektive Qualität die man da bekommt entspricht ungefähr SD, abe rmit deutlichem Fliegengitter und es genügt auch eine GearVR, um das zu erleben.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (18. August 2017)

*Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?...sag mir wo und wann?*



Grendizer schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Aufklärung, deshalb soll man Anti Aliasing also auschalten.
> Aber subjektiv hat sich aber irgendwas an der Qualität geändert. Das Gesamtbild sieht besser aus, Texte lassen sich besser lesen. Das Fliegengitter stört mich eigentlich nur bei Spielen wo man nicht viel machen muss, respektiv bloß zuschauen muss, aber sobald ich aktiv zocke, fällt es mir nicht auf.





Andregee schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Sicherlich ändert sich  nichts an der Anzahl der Bildpunkte, aber die Detailwiedergabe und  Schärfe  wird  bei feinen durch ein erhöhen der PPD dennoch erhöht, da  dann pro ausgegebenen Pixel mehr Bildinformationen zur Verfügung stehen.  Gut sichtbar ist das in Asssetto Corsa, wo man Schriften auf Schildern  besser erkennen kann und  auch die Bäume und Sträucher sind klar  schärfer und weniger matschig.


Ja natürlich, ihr habt absolut Recht, und das habe ich auch mit: "das Bild wird durch SuperSampling geglättet" gemeint. Schriften sind nicht mehr so ausgefranzt und zerissen sondern der Auflösung entsprechend "scharf". Besonders auch auf Entfernung und auch insgesamt wirkt das Bild durch SuperSampling deutlich ruhiger, sauberer und homogener. SuperSampling ist ein optischer Gewinn und falls Leistungsreservern zur Verfügung stehen, _ab nach rechts_ mit dem Regler .
Jedoch ist es, nur noch einmal zur Verdeutlichung vereinfacht heruntergebrochen, so: Malt man einen Baum mit 50 groben Pinseltupfern oder mit 50 sauber ausgemalten Punkten, der Inhalt / die Detailinformation bleibt im Grunde gleich = der Baum besteht aus 50 Teilen.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Hierzu würde ich gerne etwas mehr hören. Ich überlege ebenfalls seit einiger Zeit mir so ne VR-Brille zu holen. Allerdings ebenfalls mit dem primären Verwendungszweck als Videobrille, also "normale" Filme und 3D-Filme. Die meisten anderen "normalen" Videobrillen die ich so finden konnte sind eher für FPV, also Drohnen-Flüge bei denen man mit der Brille in Echtzeit durch die Kamera der Drohne schaut. Entsprechend gering sind in der Regel die Auflösungen (meistens <800x600).
> Wie sieht es diesbezüglich mit den aktuellen VR-Brillen - HTC Vive und Oculus Rift - aus? Kann man damit gut Filme anschauen? Oder kennt vielleicht jemand eine gute Videobrille ohne VR? ^^


Für ernsthaften Videoplayer- oder Heimkinoersatz eignet sich die Rift oder Vive aus meiner Sicht nicht (siehe auch ColinMacLaren Erklärung). Möglicherweise wäre die Primax 4k Brille eine Option. Die kommt bezüglich Tracking, Bedienbarkeit, Interaktivität und Roomscale / Touch-Controllern nicht an Vive und Rift ran, aber nur zum Gucken vielleicht dank 4k ganz gut. Bezüglich weiteren Details mal im I-Net reinlesen. Evtl. erfüllt der primäre Zweck des Video schauens auch ein 4k-Handy (welches natürlich noch den Zweck eines Smartphones hätte  ).


ColinMacLaren schrieb:


> Nur für den Filmgenuss bringt die Rift nichts. Die effektive Qualität die man da bekommt entspricht ungefähr SD, abe rmit deutlichem Fliegengitter und es genügt auch eine GearVR, um das zu erleben.


Genau: Für Sightseeing, am Strand mit schweifenden Meerblick die Seele baumeln lassen und / oder um Landschaftsdetails zu bewundern, eignet sich die aktuelle Generation aufgrund der Auflösung tatsächllich nicht. 
Sobald man jedoch tätig wird, sei es in Spielen oder anderen interaktiven Anwendungen, gerät die Auflsösung in den Hintergrund / in Vergessenheit und die Immersion überwältigt.Je actionreicher und je mehr Körpereinsatz das Spiel erfordert, desto weniger Aufmerksamkeit wird der Bildbetrachtung im Detail geschenkt. Wenn ich z.B. einen Onlineshooter starte, denke ich von Anfang bis Ende nicht an irgendwelche Bildpunkte, Displaymatrix oder Auflösung


----------



## Grendizer (18. August 2017)

Die Technik ist noch nicht reif für Filme zu genießen. Mein 1080p LCD TV von 2008 ist ohne Mühe besser als alles was ich in VR sah. Ich würde dir für solche Sachen auch nur eine VR Brille für Handy empfehlen, mehr ist das ganze noch nicht wert. 

Unterschied von VR Spielen und VR Filme ist dass man in Spielen aktiv teilnimmt und so beschäftigt ist, da bleibt nicht viel Zeit noch die Landschaft zu studieren und die schlechte Auflösung zu genießen. Deshalb funktioniert es meiner Meinung auch, das Gehirn kann beim Spielen so schnell abgelenkt werden, dass man sich eigentlich nicht viel daran stört.

Ist natürlich nur meine subjektive Meinung


----------



## Jason1 (18. August 2017)

Hatte auch schon überlegt mir für Filme (-bzw. VR Kino Aps) eins der Chinesischen 4k Headset zu holen...allerdings ist die Software dieser Brillen so dermaßen ominös, dass man nie weiß wann und ob diese mal weiter entwickelt wird. Ich hab nämlich keine Lust die Brille nach ein paar Monaten nur noch als Briefbeschwerer nutzen zu können weil kaum noch Programme dafür unterstützt werden.

Meine Rift nutze ich aus den hier angegeben Gründen auch so gut wie nie für Filme, außer hin und wieder Cartoons wie Simpsons oder South Park mit der CMOAR App (Cmoar VR Cinema on Steam). Bei Zeichentrickfilmen stört mich die relativ schlechte Auflösung seltsamerweise fast gar nicht.

Wäre aber absolut beeindruckend diese Kino Apps  wie CMOAR (-bzw. die Filme die darin laufen) mal mit in echter 4k Auflösung zu erleben . Ich denke wenn die nächsten Generationen von Rift & Co. raus kommen kann man sich damit teilweise sogar einen echten Kino Besuch sparen.


----------



## Andregee (18. August 2017)

Ich finde die Auflösung für den Filmbetrieb gar nicht schlecht da da große Bild eben an ein Kino erinnert und man so deutlich weiter ins Geschehen tauchen kann. Mich stören viel mehr die Godrays, das ist als wären meine Kontaktlinsen zu trocken und Bildbereiche werden milchig unscharf bleich, dann fange ich instinktiv an, stark zu blinzeln und dadurch bekomme ich dann ernsthaft Probleme mit den Kontaktlinsen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. August 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Hierzu würde ich gerne etwas mehr hören. Ich überlege ebenfalls seit einiger Zeit mir so ne VR-Brille zu holen. Allerdings ebenfalls mit dem primären Verwendungszweck als Videobrille, also "normale" Filme und 3D-Filme. Die meisten anderen "normalen" Videobrillen die ich so finden konnte sind eher für FPV, also Drohnen-Flüge bei denen man mit der Brille in Echtzeit durch die Kamera der Drohne schaut. Entsprechend gering sind in der Regel die Auflösungen (meistens <800x600).
> 
> Wie sieht es diesbezüglich mit den aktuellen VR-Brillen - HTC Vive und Oculus Rift - aus? Kann man damit gut Filme anschauen? Oder kennt vielleicht jemand eine gute Videobrille ohne VR? ^^



Die Brillen versuchen mit weniger Spalten als FullHD große Teile deines Gesichtfeldes abzudecken, entsprechend schlecht ist die Winkelauflösung. Von Filmgenuss kann hier keine Rede sein, selbst PAL war im typischen Einsatz feiner gezeichnet.


----------



## Andregee (19. August 2017)

Das sehe ich anders. Pal mag vielleicht von der PPI  die besseren Spezifikationen aufweisen, aber das was man auf 576p serviert bekommt oder bekam, hat mit dem Format eigentlich nichts zu tun denn die eigentliche Auflösung welche als unabhängige Kennziffer abseits der Bildgröße betrachtet werden muss liegt weit unter den Möglichkeiten des Formats da die Aufnahmen als auch die Bandbreite begrenzen können. Zu was 576p selbst fähig wäre erkennt man gut wenn man eine Referenz Blu ray mal herunterskaliert auf 576p wiedergibt, daneben verblassen selbst die meisten 720p Medien im TV. Die pure Pixelzahl ist das eine, das Quellmedium hingegen spielt eine erhebliche Rolle und so bleibt nur der Selbsttest ob der Screendooreffekt stört. Ich finde die Auflösung für den Filmbetrieb ausreichend, die Lensflares hingegen furchtbar 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Paradize (21. August 2017)

Ich hab gestern meine Rift bekommen und konnte sie nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten endlich ausprobieren.

Das Tracking funktioniert mit 2 Sensoren schon ziemlich gut. Konnte noch keine Trackingprobleme feststellen.  Zum Wochenende werde ich die Teile wohl an die Decke hängen.

Ausprobiert habe ich bisher 4 Spiele:

Robo Recall - bisher das spaßigste Spiel überhaupt! Bisher waren alle davon ziemlich begeistert.
Face your fears - Ich hab mich so erschrocken, das ich das Headset schreiend vom Kopf gerissen habe ..
Dead and Burried: Hab ich nur eine Runde gespielt, weil es nicht funktioniert hat. Ich konnte keine Waffen aufheben oder sonstiges, da das Tracking Probleme bereitet hat. Ich stand immer viel zu weit weg und konnte mich aber nicht nach vorne bewegen, da dort mein Tisch stand.
Echo Arena - Die Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, allerdings ist das Feeling total der Wahnsinn! Handball in schwerelos quasi, die Immersion ist absolut der Hammer! Ich wäre davon ausgegangen das mir davon schlecht wird, allerdings hatte ich absolut Null Probleme damit. Erst als ich die Brille abgenommen habe war mir etwas schummrig.

Allerdings muss man sich auch überlegen, das es mit den reinen Anschaffungskosten nicht getan ist. Wer VR wirklich gut betreiben will, braucht noch einiges mehr:

1. USB 3.0 Verlängerungen
2. HDMI Verlängerung
3. Deckenhalterungen für die Sensoren
4. Dritter Sensor
5. Kabelführungen

~150€

Die zusätzliche Frage die ich mir aktuell stelle ist, ob das ganze auch länger als 14 Tage Spaß macht. Momentan seh ich irgendwie nicht ein 40€ für ein VR Spiel auszugeben, daher werd ich mich wohl nur mit den kostenlosen Spielen auseinandersetzen. 


Ich werde weiter berichten ..


----------



## Jason1 (22. August 2017)

Paradize schrieb:


> Die zusätzliche Frage die ich mir aktuell stelle ist, ob das ganze auch länger als 14 Tage Spaß macht. Momentan seh ich irgendwie nicht ein 40€ für ein VR Spiel auszugeben, daher werd ich mich wohl nur mit den kostenlosen Spielen auseinandersetzen.



Besorg dir am besten Spiele wie Project Cars, Assetto Corsa, Dirt Rally oder auch DCS World. Die ersten drei bekommt man bei Steam Sales oder auch guten Keyshops für ein Apple und ein Ei und sie bieten wirklich monatelangen (-wenn nicht Jahrelangen) Spielspaß. DCS World ist eine  militärische Hardcore FlugSim, wo es zwei Flugzeuge sogar gratis gibt.: DCS World 1.5 

Dann ist mittlerweile sogar Alien Isolation mit den VR Headset spielbar.:  Releases * Nibre/MotherVR * GitHub

Deine Frage ob das ganze länger als 14 Tage Spaß macht...ich spiele bis auf Battlefield 4 mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch VR Sachen.

 Hier mal eine gute Liste dazu:

Assetto Corsa (Racing Sim)
Chess Ultra VR (Schachspiel inkl. Touch Steuerung)
Elite Dangerous (Space Trade Sim)
DiRT Rally (Racing Sim)
Alien Isolation (FPS/Survival Horror) -VR über Mod: Releases * Nibre/MotherVR * GitHub 
Doom3 VR (FPS Shooter) -VR über Mod.: Releases * KozGit/DOOM3-BFG-RIFT * GitHub)
EVE: Valkyrie (Space/Raumschiff Shooter) 
Vector 36 (Spacepod Sim Racer)
Project Cars (Racing Sim)
Serious Sam 1 & 2 VR Edition (FPS Shooter)
Hot Dogs, Horseshoes & Hand Grenades (VR Waffen und Schießbahn Sim)
Onward (Taktischer FPS Shooter)
IL2:BoS (Fligt Sim)
Mountain Goat
 Luckys Tale 
Dead Effect 2 VR (FPS Shooter)
Robo Recall (Wave Shooter)
GORN (VR Gladiator Arena Spiel)
Pavlov VR (First Person Taktik Shooter, ähnlich CS Go)
DolphinVR (Nintendo Gamecube & Wii VR Emulator): Dolphin VR – A Gamecube and Wii Emulator with VR Support
New Retro Arcade Neo VR (Arcade Cabinett Sim & Konsolen Emulator)
Warthunder (Arcade Flight MMOG Sim)
Star Trek: Bridge Crew (Du bist der Captain^^)
Euro Truck Simulator 2 (Lastwagen & Speditions Sim)
X Rebirth VR (Space Wirtschafts & Kampf Sim)
>>> Fallout 4 , Resident Evil 7 und Doom 4 kommen btw. demnächst für die VR Headsets raus und dürften großartig werden!


----------



## Paradize (23. August 2017)

Moin Jason,

vielen Dank für deine Auflistung, wirklich super!

Ich muss sagen das ich seit dem ich die Brille habe, eigentlich relativ wenig gespielt habe. Allerdings habe ich jedes mal sobald ich die Brille wieder aufsetze den "WoW" Effekt. Ich bin jedes mal sprachlos. 

Ich hab mir jetzt Doom 3 BFG Edition gekauft und die VR Mod gespielt. Ich glaube das kann ich echt nicht zocken, sonst scheiß ich mich ein. Bei dem Spiel habe ich auch zum ersten mal Motion Sickness gemerkt. Beim rumlaufen wird mir relativ schnell komisch, evtl. muss ich mal die Laufgeschwindigkeit runterregeln, oder irgendwas anderes ändern. Teleportation find ich eher störend und unpassend, daher würd ich mich eigentlich frei bewegen wollen.

Pavlov VR steht als nächstes auf meiner Liste, denke mal Freitag wird das ganze ausprobiert. 

Am coolsten finde ich aktuell Echo Arena, das bockt einfach mal so richtig und schwindelig wird mir davon auch nicht.

Für ein Racinggame fehlt mir leider ein Lenkrad, aber ich denke das sollte in Zukunft irgendwann drin sein.


----------



## Jason1 (23. August 2017)

Paradize schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt Doom 3 BFG Edition gekauft und die VR Mod gespielt. Ich glaube das kann ich echt nicht zocken, sonst scheiß ich mich ein. Bei dem Spiel habe ich auch zum ersten mal Motion Sickness gemerkt. Beim rumlaufen wird mir relativ schnell komisch, evtl. muss ich mal die Laufgeschwindigkeit runterregeln, oder irgendwas anderes ändern. Teleportation find ich eher störend und unpassend, daher würd ich mich eigentlich frei bewegen wollen.
> 
> Pavlov VR steht als nächstes auf meiner Liste, denke mal Freitag wird das ganze ausprobiert.



Bei Doom3 VR kann man auch die Drehbewegung in "Schritten" aktivieren, ich hab das Spiel aktuell leider nicht bei mir drauf und kann nicht nachsehen wo das genau war. Ich meine aber es bei der der Steuerung unter "Comfort Turn" zu belegen.

Motion Sickness ist leider eine Sache die wohl über 90% der User am Anfang betrifft, aber das wird besser . 
Zumindest ich kann mittlerweile alles ohne Zeitbegrenzung und ohne irgendein Unwohlsein spielen. Muss dazu sagen das mich ein Stück weit sogar das schnelle Doom3 BFG VR endgültig davon kuriert hat. Am Anfang erst mit der besagten Comfort Turn Bewegung gespielt, diese dann deaktiviert und am Schluss war alles kein Problem mehr. Könnte mir jetzt sogar vorstellen schnelle FPS Shooter wie Battlefield in der VR zu nutzen. 

Teleportation finde ich ebenfalls kontraproduktiv, da es einfach zu stark die Immersion zerstört.



Paradize schrieb:


> Für ein Racinggame fehlt mir leider ein Lenkrad, aber ich denke das sollte in Zukunft irgendwann drin sein.


Auf jeden Fall dazu kaufen, dass ist ein Gamechanger sondergleichen in der VR. 
Ich habe damit sogar meinen Onkel dazu gebracht sich einen PC nebst Oculus Rift zu kaufen und der konnte noch nie was mit PC Spielen anfangen. Ein paar Runden mit meinem Setup (Thrustmaster T300RS Lenkrad/TH8A H-Shifter/T3PA Pedals) in Assetto Corsa im Ferrarie F40 und Porsche 911 auf der Nordschleife haben dafür schon geeicht. Der kam aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus. 

Ein gutes Startlenkrad ist btw das Thrustmaster T150, das gibt es schon ab 150 Euro und gebraucht bei Amazon hin und wieder sogar für nur ~110€. (Manuellen Shifter und bessere Pedale kann man dank des Thrustmaster Ecosytems dann später auch separat dazu kaufen).
*
PS:* Auch noch ein gutes Spiel ist Arizona Sunshine, aber das dürfte ja mittlerweile jedem VR User bekannt sein. Leider ist das wieder eins der teureren VR Spiele (~40€).


----------



## Paradize (23. August 2017)

Diese "Schritt"-Drehbewegung fand ich ganz merkwürdig ... konnte damit gar nichts anfangen. In den Optionen gibt es ja haufenweise Einstellungen um Motion Sickness vorzubeugen, damit werde ich mal etwas rumspielen. Allerdings werde ich erstmal weiterhin mit Full Locomotion rumspielen, evtl. gehts ja dann doch.

Rennspiele mag ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht, in VR + Lenkrad + Pedale + Schaltung stell ich mir das allerdings ziemlich geil vor. Allerdings würde ich dann lieber in die Richtung NfS gehen, Simulationen sind eigentlich nicht so meins.

Arizona Sunshine will ich mir auch mal angucken, allerdings ist mir das ganze noch viel zu teuer. Selbst "normale" Spiele kaufe ich mir nicht zum Vollpreis.


----------



## Grendizer (23. August 2017)

Unbedingt Superhot VR testen...meiner Meinung nach das perfekte VR Spiel. Werde es in 5 Minuten wieder etwas zocken. 

Und wie vorhin schon bemerkt wurde, "motion sickness" wird normalerweise besser, je mehr du spielst. Anfangs hab ich manchmal leicht das Gleichgewicht verloren, das ist mittlerweile komplett weg. Nur das komische Bauchgefühl kommt noch ab und zu. Aber das nehme ich gerne in kauf.

Das schlimmste Spiel was ich bis jetzt hab ist "Sairento VR". da kannst du die Mauer entlang laufen, dann mit Salto abspringen (neuester Patch). Das zock ich wirklich nur, wenn ich in "Topform" bin  

Cheers. langsam kommt die VR Sektion hier im Forum in Fahrt ^^


----------



## Paradize (24. August 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man bei Doom3 VR die Waffen vernünftig wechselt? Momentan ist die Belegung auf dem rechten Stick, was aber total nervt, da ich mich damit umschaue. War aber irgendwie zu blöde die Einstellung zu finden ..

 Freitag wird dann Pazlov VR getestet, gestern die Demo probiert, aber da konnte man ja nicht wirklich viel machen. Mir wurde davon aufjedenfall wieder komisch.

Momentan weiß ich immer noch nicht ob ich das Teil behalte oder zurückschicke. Irgendwie ist es geil, auf der anderen Seite ist das ganze aber total stressig. Bin hin- und hergerissen.

Ich teste weiter ..


----------



## Jason1 (24. August 2017)

Paradize schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie man bei Doom3 VR die Waffen vernünftig wechselt? Momentan ist die Belegung auf dem rechten Stick, was aber total nervt, da ich mich damit umschaue. War aber irgendwie zu blöde die Einstellung zu finden ..



Das kann man definitiv in den Steuerungsoptionen frei belegen, ich hab Doom3VR aber leider nicht mehr installiert  und kann nicht genau nachsehen. 

Allerding slassen sich die Waffen auch per Sprachbefehl auswählen:


> *DOOM3-BFG VR : Fully Possessed supports voice commands via the Windows speech recognition ** engine.*
> System commands such as pause, resume, and menu are accessible by speaking.
> Additionally, the player may 'Talk' to NPC's simply by speaking to them when they are in focus.
> (Talking does not imply the NPCs carry out an actual conversation - speaking to
> ...


Die Rift hat ja ein gutes Mikrofon verbaut und da funktioniert sowas ausgezeichnet. Ich steuere z. B. auch X Rebirth VR mit vielen Sprachbefehlen.


----------



## Paradize (27. August 2017)

Ich melde mich mal zurück..

Bin jetzt gestern Abend mal dazu gekommen ein paar Stunden Pavlov VR zu spielen und ich muss sagen: Soviel Spaß hatte ich noch nie! Das aimen ist zwar relativ schwer, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Das Feeling in der Hitze des Gefechts die Waffe nachzuladen ist der Hammer! Definitiv eines meiner aktuellen Lieblingsspiele!

Meine Freundin ist von VR überhaupt nicht überzeugt. Sie bekommt in den Spielen nur Angst. Egal ob Robo Recall oder irgendein Escape Room Spiel. Nach Ihrer Meinung soll ich das Ding zurück schicken. Meine Freunde waren allesamt begeistert.

Ich muss sagen, dafür das die Sensoren beide vor mir stehen, funktioniert das Tracking erstaunlich gut. Lediglich wenn ich mit dem Rücken zu den Sensoren stehe gibt es Probleme. Falls ich die Rift behalten sollte, kommen die Teile definitiv diagonal an die Decke. Was die sich bei dem Kabel gedacht haben ist mir allerdings völlig schleierhaft. Ständig verdreht es sich und man muss die Brille dann abschließen und das Kabel wieder richten. Völlig nervig! Ständig habe ich Angst ein Kabelbruch zu erleiden - und das nach einer Woche.

Ich bin immer noch zwiegespalten ob ich die Rift behalte, oder ob ich evtl. einfach nur meine Hardware etwas aufrüste. Ich habe jetzt noch eine Woche zum testen. Freitag müsste ich das Teil zurück zur Post schicken.  Wenn ich mir allerdings vorstelle die Sensoren vernünftig anzubringen und das Rift Kabel verlängere + nach Oben verlege, macht das ganze bestimmt noch mehr Laune!


----------



## Grendizer (27. August 2017)

Paradize schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal zurück..
> 
> Bin jetzt gestern Abend mal dazu gekommen ein paar Stunden Pavlov VR zu spielen und ich muss sagen: Soviel Spaß hatte ich noch nie! Das aimen ist zwar relativ schwer, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Das Feeling in der Hitze des Gefechts die Waffe nachzuladen ist der Hammer! Definitiv eines meiner aktuellen Lieblingsspiele!
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich, bedenke das Geschmäcker verschieden sind und du dir selbst die Frage stellen musst, was du wem zeigst. Ich zeige allgemein Nichtgamer (prozentual mehr Frauen als Männer) erst mal ein paar coole Experiences, damit sie sich mal eingewöhnen können und nicht sofort überfordert sind. Gamer kennen sich mit verschiedenen Spielmechaniken besser aus und natürlich lieben wir Action. Einem Nichtgamer muss du erst mal Computerspielen schmackhaft machen. Da musst du dich in deren Lage versetzen. Wir als Enthusiasten, die eine enorme Leidenschaft besitzen, was Computer und Spiele angeht, müssen uns da ein bisschen bremsen. Ich sehe das so, als ob du einen Vortrag halten musst,  wo du der Experte bist. Da kannst du dein Publikum nicht mit Fachbegriffe zuballern, da du ja der Experte bist, mit dem Wissen was du ja erst vermitteln musst. 

Ich weiß nicht was es so in der Rift Bibliothek so gibt. Hier mal einige Spiele die ich Nichtgamer als erstes zeige und erleben lasse:

TheBlu
 Gnomes & Goblins
The Lab
 Form (absolut empfehlenswert)

PS. Dass das Aimen schwer ist liegt daran dass es schon sehr realitätsnah ist was das Zielen angelangt. Habe auch einige Erfahrung mit richtigen Wa?f!fen (Hilfe Paranoia ) und da ballert man auch nicht einfach darauf los wie in den meisten Spielen. Finde es gut dass viele Spiele auch den Rückschlag der Waffe simulieren, das fehlt leider noch.


----------



## Paradize (27. August 2017)

Meine Freundin zockt schon, allerdings nur LoL mit mir zusammen. 

Ich werde deinen Tip aufjedenfall beherzigen. Glaube allerdings nicht das ich meine Freundin davon überzeugen kann, dass das nur überteuerter Quatsch ist. ^^

In Pavlov hab ich mich echt verliebt. Mittlerweile schon 6 Stunden gezockt. Da wird das Bombe legen zur echten Herausforderung. Das aimen ist ne Hausnummer. Mit Pistole macht mir das fast am meisten Spaß. 

Der nächste Schritt wird wohl Onward werden. Das sieht auch sehr verlockend aus.

Was mir auch sehr erfreulich aufgefallen ist, dass die Community in den VR spielen sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit ist. Da kommen echt lustige Gespräche und Situationen zusammen.  

Cool ist auch, das fast täglich neue Spiele im Steam Shop erscheinen. Ich stöbere da immer sehr neugierig durch. 

Das Ding überzeugt mich immer mehr. Mein bester Kumpel hat auch schon Interesse bekundet ..


----------



## Jason1 (27. August 2017)

Paradize schrieb:


> Meine Freundin ist von VR überhaupt nicht überzeugt. Sie bekommt in den Spielen nur Angst. Egal ob Robo Recall oder irgendein Escape Room Spiel. Nach Ihrer Meinung soll ich das Ding zurück schicken. Meine Freunde waren allesamt begeistert.



Zeig ihr doch mal Mountain Goat, Luckys Tale, die Oculus Dreamdeck Demo und  die Szenerie mit dem Roboter wenn man die Rift einrichtet. 
Die Spiele sind alle kostenlos im Oculus Store zu haben und sehr empfehlenswert um Anfängern einen guten Eindruck zu vermitteln.: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3-5Ci3KYVIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3TqntSjuAmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



------

Ich spiele btw. aktuell DAS und das fällt fast schon unter Sport.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4qW1OZKB6kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*PS:*



> Ich bin immer noch zwiegespalten ob ich die Rift behalte


Eigentlich hast du dir die Frage doch schon selber beantwortet.



> Bin jetzt gestern Abend mal dazu gekommen ein paar Stunden Pavlov VR zu spielen und ich muss sagen: Soviel Spaß hatte ich noch nie!



...und du hast bisher nur an der Oberfläche dessen gekratzt was mit der VR möglich ist . 
Wobei langfristig natürlich auch die PC Power stimmen sollte, damit man nicht zu viele Kompromisse eingehen muss.

Lad dir doch auch mal die Gratisversion von DCS World runter und flieg in der SU-25T oder der zivilen Mustang etwas umher.  
DCS World 1.5. DCS World gibt es btw. auch bei Steam: DCS World on Steam.

Und wie gesagt, probier auch unbedingt eine Racesim wie Project Cars oder Assetto Corsa aus...DAS überzeugt dann wirklich selbst den letzten Zweifler, ganz besonders mit Lenkrad, Kupplung und manueller H-Schaltung.


----------



## Jason1 (27. August 2017)

Das ist mir sogar einen Doppelpost wert.: Unbedingt auch mal Aircar testen (gratis): Aircar | Oculus

Einfach nur Irre! (Wobei es nur einen kurzen EIndruck vermittelt) 
Da sieht man aber  schon wohin auch optisch die VR Spiele Zukunft geht. Man stelle sich das nur mal mit hoher 4k Auflösung und 180 Grad FoV vor. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JxNoDXuvHNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grendizer (27. August 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Ich spiele btw. aktuell DAS und das fällt fast schon unter Sport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Gorn schmeißt jeder sich weg. Das Spiel macht sogar Spaß beim Zuschauen, und je kreativer der Spieler ist, desto witziger. Und wie du sagtest, das grenzt schon an Sport. Kann diese Seite mal empfehlen, die haben getestet wie anstrengend diverse VR-Spiele sind. Virtual Reality Institute of Health and Exercise – Assessing the impact of exercising in virtual experiences on the human body.


----------



## Paradize (28. August 2017)

Ich komm bei Pavlov auch ordentlich ins Schwitzen. Gefällt mir richtig gut das ganze!

Gorn hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Sieht ganz witzig aus. Mehr Spiele werde ich mir erst später kaufen, sobald die Rift auch wirklich "meins" ist.

Aktuell reizen mich am meisten die Shooter. Das Handling mit den Waffen macht echt Laune! Von Pavlov komme ich zur Zeit gar nicht mehr weg, obwohl mein Setup nur zu 180° funktioniert und mich das ganze ständig nervt. 

Meiner Freundin hatte ich die Dreamdeck Demo gezeigt. Fand sie witzig, mehr aber auch nicht. Ich dachte der Escape Room wäre was für sie, allerdings hat sie den nach 2 Minuten auch wieder ausgemacht. Sie mag das "realistische" nicht. Ist ihr alles zu nah dran.  Ich werde ihr nochmal Luckys Tale zeigen, evtl. passt das eher zur ihr.

Ich denke ich werde das Teil behalten. Macht mir momentan sau viel Spaß und ich finds cool sich dabei zu bewegen. Das Motion Sickness scheint sich bei mir mittlerweile verabschiedet zu haben. Selbst nach 2 Stunden Pavlov habe ich null Probleme damit.


----------



## Jason1 (28. August 2017)

Wer Pavlov mag wird übrigens Onward lieben : Onward on Steam
Pavlov ist ja eher sowas wie CS Go, wohingegen Onward mehr in Richtung Arma geht.:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7k0qdq9dDqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*PS:*

Sofern hier auch Leute mitlesen die selber noch kein VR Headset haben und sich fragen wie sich das ganze den Ingame wirklich anfühlt, hier mal ein gutes Video dazu. 
Diese "Mixed Reality" Videos vermitteln die ganze Geschichte rund um die VR imo am besten. Wobei man sich im Grunde halt einfach so fühlt als würde man "im" Auto sitzen, nur ist das mit Worten immer schwer zu vermitteln





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aMQiFkuYyOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Paradize (30. August 2017)

Ich habe mich jetzt doch entschlossen die Rift zurückzuschicken. Ich warte einfach mal auf die nächsten Generationen, die dann hoffentlich kabellos und mit besserem Display ausgestattet sind.

Ich hab mich mit meiner Freundin kurzfristig dazu entschieden dieses Jahr doch noch umzuziehen, da wird das Geld doch doch eher benötigt.


----------



## HyperBeast (30. August 2017)

Mit einer GTX 970 fehlt auch einfach die Leistung für Downsampling mit hohen Details. Das bringt z.B. meine Oculus Rift in eine andere Liga bei den Spielen, verbessert die Lesbarkeit und die Immersion nochmal ordentlich.


----------



## Paradize (30. August 2017)

Das hat mich nicht gestört. Das ganze sah schon gut aus und hat Spaß gemacht.

Ich hab allerdings einfach gemerkt das ich das  Teil aktuell einfach noch nicht so dringend benötige wie gedacht. 

Hätten wir uns nicht dazu entschieden nun doch eine neue Wohnung zu suchen, hätte ich das Teil wohl behalten. Pavlov hat einfach mega viel Spaß gemacht! Evtl. gibt es ja bald nochmal ein Angebot...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. August 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gE1k8KJ0_VI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein...


----------



## Jason1 (30. August 2017)

> *Oculus Rift für 399 Euro: Mit Touch-Controllern und 6 Spielen*
> _Der Ebay-Shop Olano reduziert die Oculus Rift samt zugehöriger Touch-Controller auf ein neues Preisminimum von 399 Euro - inklusive 6 VR-Spielen._
> 
> Die Oculus Rift VR kostete noch vor wenigen Monaten regulär um die 699,00 Euro. Aktuell erhalten Sie die Virtual Reality-Brille samt zugehöriger Touch Controller und 6 VR-Spielen allerdings zu einem äußerst attraktiven Preis von nur 399,00 Euro beim Ebay-Händler Olano.
> ...



----

Ich werde mir demnächst mal einen Arcade Stick für _"New Retro Arcade Neo VR" _besorgen .:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fdM4q0iPVms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*PS:*

Und hier mal etwas das man eventuell demnächst in den Spielhallen finden kann. Denn das Gerät dürfte für die meisten wohl "etwas" zu teuer sein, als das sie es sich in die Wohnung stellen . :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DHQYniah_GM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (31. August 2017)

Hat jemand die Rift Earphones? Bin hart am überlegen, da ich die Bügel der originalen etwas kurz finde und man imho die Polster sehr schnell sehr vollschwitzt.


----------



## Jason1 (31. August 2017)

Die sollen wohl richtig gut sein.:
Oculus Earphones Review, Comparison with High-end Earbuds

Einzig der Preis ist etwas störend, denn ~60€ sind imo schon etwas hoch gegriffen. :\


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. November 2017)

Im Angebot: 
399 Euro Media Markt
399 Euro Alternate 
399 Euro Redcoon


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2017)

Wann kommen die neuen Generationen? Die jetzigen sind ganz nett,
 ich sendete meine nach einer Woche wieder zurück, weil es noch zu 
weit weg von wirklich gut ist, zumindest für meine Augen


----------



## CastorTolagi (24. November 2017)

Hinter Vorgehaltener Hand und absolut ohne Garantie - nur was so im Business-Sektor köchelt:
HTC scheint schon dabei zu sein.

Und zwar nicht nur neue Brille (4k wird man wohl erwarten dürfen) sondern anscheinend wollen sie auch ganz stark ihre Lighthouse-Boxen und das Tracking allgemein weiterentwickeln.
Was DER Wunsch seit Tag Eins aus der Business-Ecke ist.

Von Oculus hört man dagegen dahingehend nicht viel.
2018 soll Oculus Go erscheinen und das war's dann auch schon fast was man von denen so raus bekommt.

Aber dann ist Oculus in dem ganzen Sektor inzwischen stark ins Hintertreffen geraten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2017)

CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Hinter Vorgehaltener Hand und absolut ohne Garantie - nur was so im Business-Sektor köchelt:
> HTC scheint schon dabei zu sein.


Oculus ist auch dran. 2019 ist zwar noch lange hin, aber etwas höhere Auflösungen wären schon gut
Oculus Rift 2: Release-Prognose & Infos zum neuen Headset | VR-World


----------



## michaeljung123 (12. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Oculus ist auch dran. 2019 ist zwar noch lange hin, aber etwas höhere Auflösungen wären schon gut
> Oculus Rift 2: Release-Prognose & Infos zum neuen Headset | VR-World



Danke  Wird aber sicher teuer, oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2017)

michaeljung123 schrieb:


> Danke  Wird aber sicher teuer, oder was denkt ihr?


Meine Glaskugel sagt 499,- und zweimal ein 2048 x 2048 OLED-Display. Ich poliert mal weiter, um das genaue Markteinführungsdatum zu finden.


----------



## FoxXsays (12. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel sagt 499,- und zweimal ein 2048 x 2048 OLED-Display. Ich poliert mal weiter, um das genaue Markteinführungsdatum zu finden.


Kannst du bitte mal schauen, wann ich damit rechnen kann im Lotto zu gewinnen? Danke !


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Dezember 2017)

Wenn das genaue Datum unklar ist, würden mir auch schon die Zahlen reichen, mit denen er gewinnt 



michaeljung123 schrieb:


> Danke  Wird aber sicher teuer, oder was denkt ihr?



Den Nutzeranteilen im Steam Survey zur Folge konnte Oculus seinen Marktanteil deutlich ausbauen, seitdem der Preis auf unter 600 Euro gesenkt wurde. Wenn man nicht zwei verschiedene Geräte parallel verkaufen möchte, würde ich für einen Rift-Nachfolger niedrigere Startpreise erwarten als sie die Rift selbst hatte. Ich bitte zu beachten, dass außer eines groben "nicht vor 2019" keinerlei Angaben zum Rift-Nachfolger existieren – und selbst diese stammt nicht von einem verantwortlichen Produktmanager.


----------



## endorph1ne (14. Dezember 2017)

Gestern die Occulus Rift + 2 Controller für 369€ im Saturn gesichtet, da wird man ja ganz schwach


----------



## endorph1ne (14. Dezember 2017)

Entschuldigt, ich editier am besten nicht den Post über mir, damit auch alle potenziellen Käufer nochmal informiert werden

Der Preis von 369 Euro für das komplette Set ergibt sich, weil momentan ein Occulus Rift Marketing Team durch Deutschland reist und immer jeweils für ~1 Woche (Montag bis Samstag) in einem Saturn-Markt die vergünstigten Preise anbietet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Städte München/Frankfurt/Essen sind leider schon durch

Als nächstes findet der Verkauf statt:

Stadt/Datum/Verkaufsort (beachtet auch bitte die Feiertage):

Braunschweig, 11.12 - 16.12, Schlossarkaden
Hamburg, 18.12 - 23.12, Europa Passage
Berlin, 27.12 - 30.12, Mall of Berlin
Dresden, 2.1.2018 - 6.1.2018, Altmarkt Galerie

Rechtschreibfehler könnten vorkommen, tippen auf dem Handy ist nicht so meins

EDIT: Lieferumfang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das_Novalein (28. Dezember 2017)

Oh habe von der Ankündigung leider nichts mitbekommen....
Gibt es ein Abo dass man abschließen kann, um informiert zu werden?


----------



## Scrati (29. Dezember 2017)

Moin, mal ganz subjektiv: Lohnt sich das? Ich habe nur so eigenwillige Spiele gefunden, gibt es auch was vernünftiges?

Heute ist ja das Promo Team in Berlin. Gibt es irgendwo mal ein Link, dass es das Angebot wirklich gibt? Ist das dann ein rundum sorglos Paket oder braucht es noch irgendwas?

reicht mein i7 4790 und meine gtx 1060 6gb?


----------



## Flybarless (29. Dezember 2017)

Dein Rechner langt erstmal. Habe selber bis vor kurzen noch mit einer 970GTX VR betrieben, und es gab
bisher keinen Titel der nicht vernünftig damit gelaufen ist. Mehr Power ist natürlich nett, wirkliche optische
Besserung heute mit einer 1080GTX gibs fast nicht. Ob sich VR vom Softwareangebot lohnt kann ich nicht für
andere beantworten. Ich habe die Rift vor allem für Rennsim fahren gekauft. Aber das Angebot an Erlebnissen
und Spielen (auch die dabei sind) ist schon für einige Zeit unterhaltsam.

Ich kann nur jedem Raten der an VR interessiert ist und der nicht am Hungertuch nagt es einfach zu kaufen und 
auszuprobieren, die typischen Grafikkarten und Monitore die man hier so kauft sind teuerer als der VR Einstieg
mit der Rift.. Ich hatte jedenfalls in den letzten Jahren mit keinem Hardwarekauf soviel Spass wie bei der Rift.
Habe schon deutlich mehr Geld für neue Grakas oder einen fetten Monitor ausgegeben. Nachhaltig hat nichts
davon soviel Spass fürs Geld gebracht wie die Rift, weils eben auch was ganz neues ist und nicht einfach nur eine
teure Verbesserung von etwas was man vorher schon hatte.


----------



## HisN (29. Dezember 2017)

Scrati schrieb:


> Moin, mal ganz subjektiv: Lohnt sich das? Ich habe nur so eigenwillige Spiele gefunden, gibt es auch was vernünftiges?
> 
> Heute ist ja das Promo Team in Berlin. Gibt es irgendwo mal ein Link, dass es das Angebot wirklich gibt? Ist das dann ein rundum sorglos Paket oder braucht es noch irgendwas?



Lohnt sich das spielt sich nur in Deinem Kopf ab.
Ich sag nochmal das was ich im 1. Post schon gesagt habe:
Du hast Anwendungen für VR ... dann eventuell.
Du hast sie nicht: Dann nicht.

Also nur falls Du Dir den Thread angeschaut hast.
Dem TE ist es genau so gegangen.
Er hat keine Anwendungen für VR gehabt, und sich die Brille zum testen geholt, und sie dann wieder abgegeben, weil er keine für sich passenden Anwendungen gefunden hat.

Der Weg ist hier halt (meiner Meinung nach) falsch rum.
Ich kaufe meine Hardware nach meiner Software, und nicht andersrum.


----------



## Scrati (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte vor Allem an so etwas wie Fallout 4 VR gedacht. Leider scheint gerade die Oculus nicht nativ unterstützt zu werden. Scheinbar gibt es Workarounds, die aber auch nicht 100% zufriedenstellend sind. Und man braucht scheinbar nich nen dritten Sensor. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## onlygaming (29. Dezember 2017)

Bin jetzt auch am Überlegen mir eine zu holen für rFactor 2 Assetto Corsa Project Cars 1/2 ETS 2 , hätte da also schon Anwendungsgebiete für  

Ich warte allerdings auf die Pimax, mal sehen wie die wird. Aktuell scheint es da noch Probleme mit den Hz Zahlen bei den Panels zu geben und nicht 90 Hz zu erreichen.


----------



## Andregee (30. Dezember 2017)

Pimax für Rfactor 2 und Cars 2? Dann warte mal noch auf die 1280ti 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (30. Dezember 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Pimax für Rfactor 2 und Cars 2? Dann warte mal noch auf die 1280ti
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Im SLI am besten... 8k mit 90 FPS...

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andregee (30. Dezember 2017)

Sli funktioniert nur leider nicht mit Vr in diesen Titeln 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. Dezember 2017)

Außerdem muss man nicht in höchsten ingame Einstellungen spielen. Und: Reichen für den Anfang bereits 45 Frames, die restlichen 45 Frames erstellt die Software mithilfe von Reproduktion-Bildern. 
Rennspiele in VR mit weiteten FoV und hoch aufgelöst ...Wer die Wahl hat,  wird nie wieder Flat am Monitor spielen. 
Schon jetzt mit Rift haben einige ihre tripple Monitore etc. verkauft.


----------



## Chinaquads (30. Dezember 2017)

Reproduktion ist aber sowas von meh.. 

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (30. Dezember 2017)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Schon jetzt mit Rift haben einige ihre tripple Monitore etc. verkauft.



Auf der DK2 waren Titel wie Elite oder pCars noch eine einzige Pixel-Matsch-Ansammlung.
Du muss (für mich) jedenfalls noch mehr kommen als Rift und Vive zur Zeit bieten.
Ich bin auf die Pimax-Dinger gespannt.


----------



## onlygaming (30. Dezember 2017)

Kann man die Auflösung nicht runterdrehen? Wollte jetzt nicht in 8K spielen, dachte man kann das auf WQHD oder 4K runter drehen xD

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (30. Dezember 2017)

Man kauft sich doch auch keinen 4k Bildschirm um in wqhd rumzugurken, oder ?

Wer 8k haben will, muss 8k bereit sein zu zahlen.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. Dezember 2017)

Kommt drauf, da es nicht nur um die Spiele-Auflösung geht sondern um die aus Bildpunkten bestehende Matrix. Besteht die Matrix aus vielen Bildpunkten, sind die Abstände nicht mehr zu sehen, wenn die Bildschirme sich wenige cm vor die Augen geschnallt werden.  Das ist dann der große Vorteil.

Die aktuellen Brillen sind schon höher aufgelöst als die DK2, jedoch noch weit entfernt von ordentlich scharfer Grafik. Aber das Gefühl wirklich in einem Auto zu sitzen, hat man bereits jetzt und so fahre ich in der VR wesentlich besser bzw. intuitiv wie in einem richtigen Auto.
Scharfe Grafik ist aus meiner Sicht essentieller als die Grafik im Detail. Von daher wird hoch aufgelöste Grafik in Verbindung mit weitem FoV ein Segen. So werde ich dann gerne mit 4k oder 8k und low details fahren. Primär geht es bei Rennspielen um das Fahren und ob dann die Wiese viele Grashalme hat oder das Haus am Straßenrand hochdetailierten Putz, ist sekundär.


----------



## Andregee (1. Januar 2018)

Naja eine 1070 schafft Cars 2 auf low Details mit 45 Fps bei 1,3 fachem Supersampling also bei knapp 3MP. Die Pimax will mit 7.3 Mp gefüttert werden. Ich kenne keine aktuelle Hardware die auch nur im Ansatz imstande dazu ist, wenn man native 90 fps benötigt schon mal überhaupt nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (1. Januar 2018)

Die Pimax pustet oberhalb von 5K auch nur noch auf. Da muss die Graka gar nix mehr liefern.


----------



## Andregee (1. Januar 2018)

Die Pimax wird mit 2x2540x1440p gefüttert was in Summe den genannten Wert ergibt. Bei der Rift sind es nativ 2x1200x1080.
Ohne Supersampling handelt es sich also um den Faktor 2.8 an Pixelmenge. Das muss erst einmal bewerkstelligt werden.


----------

